# "Summen" der Wasserkühlung



## LaFa1612 (12. Oktober 2016)

*"Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Guten Abend, Gestern habe ich meine Wasserkühlung in mein neues Gehäuse gebaut und alles Verschlaucht. Alles läuft gut, nur summt es sehr Laut, es ist definitiv die Wakü, nur was weiß ich nicht genau, außer das es die Pumpen nicht sind, denn die sich leise, bis auf leichten brummen beim Ohr dran heben. Es scheint von einem recht stark Vibrierendem Schlauchabschnitt zu kommen ( alle anderen Stellen des Schlauchen Vibrieren nicht, auch nicht vom selben Schlauchabschnitt ) . Als Vergleich, das Summen hört sich an wie eine Biene, nur ca. 100 mal lauter, es ist wirklich sehr laut und unangenehm. Hoffe mir kann jemand helfen, habe schon vieles Ausprobiert, Schlauch gewechselt, Anschlüsse überprüft ( ob festgezogen oder bewegend ) , Schlauch in alle möglichen Richtungen "gebogen" , ich weiß nicht mehr weiter.

Mfg Fabian


----------



## sinchilla (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

da hilft nur eins: Antiklopfmittel – Wikipedia    spass beiseite. ich denke es wird irgendwo ne resonanz sein welche die eigenschwingungen der pumpe etc verstärt, du hast bestimmt ne schraube locker, ne teste mal ob alle mainboardschauben fest sind bzw. im betrieb vorsichtig (nicht an leitende kontakte fassen) auf alle komponenten drücken. ist die gpu auch eingebunden oder nur cpu? wenn das brummen summen oder wie auch immer aufhört biste an der wurzel des übels, da halt schauen ob es sich abstellen lässt. kannst du den winkel bzw radius des betreffenden schlauches ändern durch tauschen?


----------



## LaFa1612 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Ne Schraube hab ich auch Locker  Wäre ja sonst auch langweilig. Ich überprüfe das gleich mal, in dem Kreislauf, habe ich nur die GPU und einen 560 Radiator von Phobya eingebaut... Ich müsste noch irgendwo ein Reststück vom Schlauch haben, tausche das dann mal aus.

Vielen dank für die schnelle Antwort, melde mich gleich nochmal.


----------



## D0pefish (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*



sinchilla schrieb:


> wenn das brummen summen oder wie auch immer aufhört biste an der wurzel des übels, da halt schauen ob es sich abstellen lässt.


 

Wenn es der Schlauch ist, sollte es bei Berührung deutlich besser werden. ich rate mal: Pumpe nicht vom Gehäuse entkoppelt, zu starre Schläuche oder ein Schlauch drückt irgendwo gegen, Luftblasenhaufenbildung klingt auch manchmal so -  dann mal auf die Kühler klopfen, bissel Schütteln halt


----------



## LaFa1612 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe den Schlauch getauscht, leider ohne Ergebnis, jedoch ist mir aufgefallen, das 1. Das Summen erst nach ca. 15-20 Sec beginnt und 2. Das es eher Richtung Anschluss kommt, der im AGB steckt, mal schauen ob mit dem alles in Ordnung ist.


----------



## LaFa1612 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Ja, es könnte sein da, dass System ja noch recht Neu ist das die Luft irgendwo blöd "vorbeireibt" und somit das Gerräusch erzeigt, was eben am Anschluss wäre, ich hörte nämlich auch so etwas wie Wasser/Luft wo vorbei rauschen.


----------



## D0pefish (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Sollte nach zwei Tagen weg sein. Schnipp mal mit den Zeigefinger gegen die Anschlüsse, dann sollte man was sehen bzw. hören.
Nur zum Check. Die Seitentür ist abgebaut und die Biene macht Party? Gerade die Seitenteile können ganz schön Krach machen, wenn sie irgendwo nicht richtig anliegen.


----------



## LaFa1612 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Beiden Seitenteile sind abmontiert :/


----------



## LaFa1612 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Wenn ich gegen die Anschlüsse Klopfe passiert gar nichts, außer das sich das Geräusch wirklich sehr leicht verändert, wenn ich den Schlaucht leicht Schüttel, dann wird das Geräusch immer wieder kurz Unterbrochen, aber hört nicht auf, wird nur kurz leiser. Aber das Hauptgeräusch kommt vom Anschluss.


----------



## LaFa1612 (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Problem gelöst, sag nur Monsoon 13/12 Anschraubtülle und Dichtungsring, jeder der sie hatte weiß was ich meine  soviel zum Thema Schraube locker.... Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe und eine Gute Nacht + eine schöne restliche Woche.

Mfg Fabian


----------



## ZMC (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

"Monsoon 13/12 Anschraubtülle"?! 
Kannst du das noch mal erklären für Leute, die Monsoon-Anschlüsse wegen der Silberthematik grundsätzlich meiden?


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*



ZMC schrieb:


> "Monsoon 13/12 Anschraubtülle"?!
> Kannst du das noch mal erklären für Leute, die Monsoon-Anschlüsse wegen der Silberthematik grundsätzlich meiden?


Wie schlimm ist, das denn mit dem Silber von den Anschlüssen, ich habe die verbaut, bevor das bei Caseking in der Beschreibung stand.
Ich verwende Mayhems Pastell.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ZMC (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Sind deine denn innen silbern? Sonst sind es noch die alten, da gibt es gar kein Problem.


----------



## Pelle0095 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Ich habe später noch welche nachbestellt also werde ich wohl beide habe.
Ich will nächstes Jahr auf Hardtubes wechseln und deswegen jetzt nicht alle Anschlüsse neu kaufen.

Gesendet von meinem EVA-L09 mit Tapatalk


----------



## chaotium (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Ich hab auch Monsoon Fittinge und da surrt nichts


----------



## LaFa1612 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: "Summen" der Wasserkühlung*

Also erstens hatte ich mich nur verschrieben 13/10 meinte ich. Zweitens, wenn man die Fittinge einzeln kauft, stecken 2 Dichtungsringe in den Fittingen, die ich vergessen hatte raus zu machen.


----------

